

Facebook – add a PGP key on your profile and encrypt notifications - adrianbordinc
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2015/06/01/facebook-now-lets-you-put-a-pgp-key-on-your-profile-and-uses-it-to-encrypt-notifications/

======
zer00eyz
Im glad to see that Facebook is doing this. They have one of the largest user
bases out there, and could do a lot to make encryption "viable" by enhancing
awareness.

I will be interested to see if they put out any numbers on this. And I will be
more interested to see if they start actively promoting this feature.

